# I've been hired to shoot another wedding



## miketx

I did one back in '13, and I just didn't like how the pictures came out. Any advice on doing it?

I'll have three cameras, a Nikon D90, A Nikon D40, and a D3300.

The D40 will have an 18-55 lens the D3300 will have a 50mm f 1.8 prime lens and the D90 will have an 18-105 lens.

Any suggestions?


----------



## norwegen

Is it at City Hall?  Maybe just borrow a cell phone from the JoP.


----------



## miketx

NO, looking for serious advice.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Whatever you do, just make sure you are using digital.


It's hard to photo shop the bride with regular film.


----------



## miketx

All three cameras are digital. But you can Photo Shop with film, it's just not a good.


----------



## tigerred59

miketx said:


> I did one back in '13, and I just didn't like how the pictures came out. Any advice on doing it?
> 
> I'll have three cameras, a Nikon D90, A Nikon D40, and a D3300.
> 
> The D40 will have an 18-55 lens the D3300 will have a 50mm f 1.8 prime lens and the D90 will have an 18-105 lens.
> 
> Any suggestions?


*LOLOLOLOLOL.....let me get this straight, you got the nerve to expect people here to be serious outside of hating on everybody, yourself included Mike. Listen, if your serious, just YOUTUBE your question and you;ll get a whole slew of ideas. Good luck!!*


----------



## there4eyeM

After a certain point, it has nothing to do with the camera. Light, angles and background must be kept in mind every minute. There was no mention of flash equipment; what do you plan to use? Also, know the lieu. Where can you get the best shot without Uncle Harry stepping in front of you to get the best shot, for example. But, there is far too much to it to go over everything here. Hope this much helps.


----------



## miketx

there4eyeM said:


> After a certain point, it has nothing to do with the camera. Light, angles and background must be kept in mind every minute. There was no mention of flash equipment; what do you plan to use? Also, know the lieu. Where can you get the best shot without Uncle Harry stepping in front of you to get the best shot, for example. But, there is far too much to it to go over everything here. Hope this much helps.


thanks, yeah I have an external flash and the other two cameras have their own flash.


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> I did one back in '13, and I just didn't like how the pictures came out. Any advice on doing it?
> 
> I'll have three cameras, a Nikon D90, A Nikon D40, and a D3300.
> 
> The D40 will have an 18-55 lens the D3300 will have a 50mm f 1.8 prime lens and the D90 will have an 18-105 lens.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Are these digital or film cameras?


----------



## miketx

All are digital.


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a certain point, it has nothing to do with the camera. Light, angles and background must be kept in mind every minute. There was no mention of flash equipment; what do you plan to use? Also, know the lieu. Where can you get the best shot without Uncle Harry stepping in front of you to get the best shot, for example. But, there is far too much to it to go over everything here. Hope this much helps.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, yeah I have an external flash and the other two cameras have their own flash.
Click to expand...

You will definitely want to go with as many external flash apparatuses that you can screw onto your camera -- more like makes better photos.

But you will need a red-eye filter for your lens too then.


----------



## Vastator

Congrats to you! Give my condolences to the groom...


----------



## miketx

yiostheoy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a certain point, it has nothing to do with the camera. Light, angles and background must be kept in mind every minute. There was no mention of flash equipment; what do you plan to use? Also, know the lieu. Where can you get the best shot without Uncle Harry stepping in front of you to get the best shot, for example. But, there is far too much to it to go over everything here. Hope this much helps.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, yeah I have an external flash and the other two cameras have their own flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will definitely want to go with as many external flash apparatuses that you can screw onto your camera -- more like makes better photos.
> 
> But you will need a red-eye filter for your lens too then.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I can take red eye out in the camera or in photo Shop. I'll have to run all the pictures through Photo Shop, for cropping, taking out little imperfections, color enhancements, etc.


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> All are digital.


Wow!  Then they should all work like a charm.

Backing off with a telephoto lens usually gives less distortion than a wide angle lens, but you probably already knew that.

Backing off requires more flash power.  But you probably already knew that too.

I did photography for the yearbook staff back in high school and even took a class by the math teacher, who showed us nudes of his lovely skinny wife with hard nipples on her.  Being photographed nude turned her on, obviously.

But now I mostly do easy outdoor nature shots or underwater with the fishes of the sea.


----------



## miketx

Vastator said:


> Congrats to you! Give my condolences to the groom...



Well, funny you should say that. This is one of the Women I knew at the prison, and both parties are female.


----------



## Vastator

miketx said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you! Give my condolences to the groom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, funny you should say that. This is one of the Women I knew at the prison, and both parties are female.
Click to expand...

Wow!!!


----------



## miketx

Vastator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you! Give my condolences to the groom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, funny you should say that. This is one of the Women I knew at the prison, and both parties are female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!!
Click to expand...

I think I've stated here that I don't approve of that life style, but I believe in letting people do as they wish and not being angry at them for doing something I don't agree with.I got along very well with her at the prison.


----------



## Vastator

miketx said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you! Give my condolences to the groom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, funny you should say that. This is one of the Women I knew at the prison, and both parties are female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've stated here that I don't approve of that life style, but I believe in letting people do as they wish and not being angry at them for doing something I don't agree with.I got along very well with her at the prison.
Click to expand...

So... Be honest here... Just how beastly is this woman?


----------



## miketx

She's not. I always thought she was nice looking. The other one is as well. It's next week so I gotta get ready!


----------



## Vastator

miketx said:


> She's not. I always thought she was nice looking. The other one is as well.


Hmmmm....


----------



## miketx

Anyway, I've gotta get all my stuff ready and try to remember not to do the crap I didn't like about the last one.


----------



## there4eyeM

Use the 105mm for the portraits; it will render faces the best.


----------



## miketx

there4eyeM said:


> Use the 105mm for the portraits; it will render faces the best.


I love the 50mm 1.8 for it's super shallow depth of field.


----------



## there4eyeM

miketx said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the 105mm for the portraits; it will render faces the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 50mm 1.8 for it's super shallow depth of field.
Click to expand...

Interesting effect, but of limited usefulness, and not protrait-friendly.


----------



## miketx

there4eyeM said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the 105mm for the portraits; it will render faces the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 50mm 1.8 for it's super shallow depth of field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting effect, but of limited usefulness, and not protrait-friendly.
Click to expand...

I took this one with it. What say you?




1/1600 
f 1.8
200 iso


----------



## there4eyeM

Off center, lacks contrast, enough light for finer-grain/lower iso. In general, lenses work least well at their extremes and f1.8 was not necessary as the background is far away. 
You asked.


----------



## miketx

Ok, this one:


----------



## OKTexas

The formal posed shots are great, but the best memories come form candid shots before the ceremony and at the reception.


----------



## there4eyeM

OKTexas said:


> The formal posed shots are great, but the best memories come form candid shots before the ceremony and at the reception.


Yes, and all the more reason to always be considering light, angle and background. Aunt Sue may look very nice in the dress she made, but be aware that little Johnnie is picking his nose in the same framing.


----------



## miketx

I can photoshop Johhny, but can't take 400 pounds off aunt Bessie!


----------



## there4eyeM

miketx said:


> I can photoshop Johhny, but can't take 400 pounds off aunt Bessie!


Just tell 250 pound Uncle Charlie to get off her!


----------



## OKTexas

there4eyeM said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The formal posed shots are great, but the best memories come form candid shots before the ceremony and at the reception.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and all the more reason to always be considering light, angle and background. Aunt Sue may look very nice in the dress she made, but be aware that little Johnnie is picking his nose in the same framing.
Click to expand...



With photo enhancement software, lighting isn't as critical as the shot itself, lighting is easily manipulated without washing out detail. And little Johnny may be the reason the photo is worth taking.


----------



## there4eyeM

Nothing replaces a professional, high quality original.


----------



## OKTexas

there4eyeM said:


> Nothing replaces a professional, high quality original.




Agreed, but candid photos has a bit lower bar. Their hard to get if you're going around blinding everyone with multiple flashes. The whole point of candid shots is to be the least intrusive possible so people are acting naturally and not reacting to you.


----------



## rightwinger

Make sure you get the whole wedding party


----------



## blenkins90

I'd say don't worry about cameras. I have friends who have sold 3ft prints off of their phones and no one could tell it was a phone shot.

Just look for people having a good time in great light. Try to capture people having fun, the family crying (either in sadness or happiness haha). People are always looking at that over the technical stuff on photos anyway when they view the images.

Also, the 50mm is a great lens for portraits (waist up). Use something longer for head shots.


----------



## Anathema

miketx said:


> I did one back in '13, and I just didn't like how the pictures came out. Any advice on doing it?



Make sure you've ranged the targets appropriately and adjusted for both wind and temperature before taking the first shot.


----------



## miketx

I did it already. They were happy.


----------



## Anathema

miketx said:


> I did it already. They were happy.



Then I'm guessing you missed the targets.


----------



## miketx

No, I just properly exposed them.


----------



## Iceweasel

miketx said:


> I did one back in '13, and I just didn't like how the pictures came out. Any advice on doing it?
> 
> I'll have three cameras, a Nikon D90, A Nikon D40, and a D3300.
> 
> The D40 will have an 18-55 lens the D3300 will have a 50mm f 1.8 prime lens and the D90 will have an 18-105 lens.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have a D70 and D200. Used to have an F5 but luckily sold it before film went tits up. I shoot mostly landscape and some wildlife. But I'd be lost without my 2.8 70-200 VR lense. I also have a 1.5 teleconverter. A 200 would be great for a tight shot of the faces without getting too close. Less distortion that way too.

But where's the lighting? You need fill flash man. I have one that feeds the metering.


----------



## miketx

I've got a powerful external flash.


----------



## Iceweasel

miketx said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a certain point, it has nothing to do with the camera. Light, angles and background must be kept in mind every minute. There was no mention of flash equipment; what do you plan to use? Also, know the lieu. Where can you get the best shot without Uncle Harry stepping in front of you to get the best shot, for example. But, there is far too much to it to go over everything here. Hope this much helps.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, yeah I have an external flash and the other two cameras have their own flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will definitely want to go with as many external flash apparatuses that you can screw onto your camera -- more like makes better photos.
> 
> But you will need a red-eye filter for your lens too then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I can take red eye out in the camera or in photo Shop. I'll have to run all the pictures through Photo Shop, for cropping, taking out little imperfections, color enhancements, etc.
Click to expand...

Ah, you do have flash equipment. I don't shoot people much but one of the sync settings of the flash can reduce or eliminate it. Front or rear curtain, I forget.


----------



## miketx

Yes indeed, a flash is a must have for faces.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> I did one back in '13, and I just didn't like how the pictures came out. Any advice on doing it?
> 
> I'll have three cameras, a Nikon D90, A Nikon D40, and a D3300.
> Any suggestions?



Sell them and do something else.


----------



## miketx

I'll sell them and donate the money to Trump.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> I'll sell them and donate the money to Trump.



You have a better choice. Send them to Putin. The cameras, I mean.


----------



## miketx

What? And be a liberal douche?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> What? And be a liberal douche?




No, just as a sign of a good will. Putil loves phototgraphy.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> I did one back in '13, and I just didn't like how the pictures came out. Any advice on doing it?



If you shoot once in four years, nobody will like your pictures, I think


----------



## miketx

You don't think.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> You don't think.



You are right here - I am simply sure of it


----------



## Rooster

I'm a professional photographer, but I don't do weddings. The word "bridezilla" exists for a reason.

If I may, can I ask why you put yourself out there to be hired for this? You haven't shot a wedding in four years and, admittedly, you weren't happy with those results.It just seems odd to me that A) you would agree to take this job and B) the happy couple would consider hiring you when you have no portfolio to speak of.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you shouldn't do it. I'm just wondering why you are. Are these friends/family?


----------



## miketx

Work place friends.


----------

